
Visualising the Impact of Sillicon Valley CEOs - thr0w4w4y444
https://peakon.com/blog/post/visualising-the-impact-of-sillicon-valley-ceos
======
therobot24
Unfortunately doesn't work well on mobile, I got stuck on the graph

